# Cool and motivational



## SexyBeast (May 12, 2014)

Cool interview with a former Delta operator re: attitude and fitness.

I remember seeing STREND on the net when I was 17 about to enlist and looking for workouts lol. Never knew it was this guy who started it.

Anyway it was an inspiring read for me.

http://www.itstactical.com/centcom/...-with-former-delta-force-operator-ed-bugarin/


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2014)

Not completely sure it's the same guy, but I think I went to high school with that guy's kids.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 12, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> Not completely sure it's the same guy, but I think I went to high school with that guy's kids.



That rocks, apparently he is a pretty "famous" Delta guy.


----------

